# What's happening at Cal South?



## dreamz (Feb 11, 2021)

I hate to be the bearer of breaking news again but I hear there is something big happening within the Cal South leadership. With Garza already gone, the information is there is another big departure coming. Does anyone know any specifics? I'll keep digging too.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 11, 2021)

dreamz said:


> I hate to be the bearer of breaking news again but I hear there is something big happening within the Cal South leadership. With Garza already gone, the information is there is another big departure coming. Does anyone know any specifics? I'll keep digging too.


Has smiling Bob got anything done yet? Behind the 8 ball?  The PPV loans running dry? 

Cricket's from them as their losing members and clubs.  

DSL going USclub,  the continuing rise of ECNL and other leagues, + the new covid economics hasn't been kind for them.

Whatever happens they really need some re-forms, new leadership, and some better ways to actually lobby and create reasonable returns to play guidelines.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 15, 2021)

In light of what Nocal came out with a return to play tournament (3-5 games min, more possible) instead of league(s) have to wonder if Cal South might follow suit?

St/Nt cup tournaments are their large cash cow so I won't be surprise to see them say there isn't sufficient time or ways due to restrictions for both to happen.

Instead  we're going to offer up the "cups" as the return to play if/when the CDPH makes the needed updates,. Please register, we promise not to cash your $750-1500 checks for the return to play tournament until the restrictions are lifted.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2021)

dreamz said:


> I hate to be the bearer of breaking news again but I hear there is something big happening within the Cal South leadership. With Garza already gone, the information is there is another big departure coming. Does anyone know any specifics? I'll keep digging too.


Garza is gone as CEO (or whatever the title is), Turner is gone as President (replaced with "vacant"), the Treasurer slot is also "vacant" (don't remember his name).  Out of curiosity, I looked at the list of past Presidents on the page.  Many untold stories there.






						About Us - Cal South
					






					calsouth.com


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

espola said:


> Garza is gone as CEO (or whatever the title is), Turner is gone as President (replaced with "vacant"), the Treasurer slot is also "vacant" (don't remember his name).  Out of curiosity, I looked at the list of past Presidents on the page.  Many untold stories there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is insane!!!  First, it's the GDA closing shop and running from their problems and not facing them like a man.  Wimps!!!  What is going on here folks?


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 16, 2021)

crush said:


> This is insane!!!  First, it's the GDA closing shop and running from their problems and not facing them like a man.  Wimps!!!  What is going on here folks?


Took the money and ran?  The received a very large PPV "grant" that all the taxpayers will end up paying for yet what have the done for that past year?

Fair weather organization when he money was rolling in they where all over social media but it's been crickets every since.  True colors showing through, if it was all about the players they would had done something like "let them play" has attempted.


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Took the money and ran?  The received a very large PPV "grant" that all the taxpayers will end up paying for yet what have the done for that past year?
> 
> Fair weather organization when he money was rolling in they where all over social media but it's been crickets every since.  True colors showing through, if it was all about the players they would had done something like "let them play" has attempted.


Yes, I remember the famous "cash calls" when I bought a stupid franchise.  I was so sold bro.  I even bought some "private stock" so I can get in on the action.  Well, about 6 months in, the hot shot CEO and his liar side kick sent out email for our first cash call.  You see, we were all Managing Partners of a heist I didnt know I was a part of.  They said funds were running low and it's time to buy more stock and dilute the original stock I bought at a freaking discount.  Well, after my cash was taken every month, I got lot's of stock that was worthless.  Then, no one has anymore money to throw down the toilet, they all start attacking each other and do the grab & go.  You find out a lot about a person or Org when you take all their cash.  The true evil comes out on the snakes and they try and snake you some more.  Once a snake always a snake.  I know I get played by liars and go ahead and make fun of me for getting ripped off, it happens sometimes on this planet.


----------



## Soccer (Feb 16, 2021)

Dear Presidio Board Members:
This is one of the most difficult decisions I have ever made, but I am comforted as I look to the future and what it brings, as I believe this is truly the right thing at this time.
Presidio has been my home for over 25 years. You all have not only been coworkers, but my friends, and I have loved every minute (well most every minute) of being a part of this organization. The member clubs of Presidio have always been my #1 priority in all decisions I have made. It has always been about what is best for the clubs, the players, and the families here in San Diego.
You all know how passionate I am about youth soccer in our community. To the extent that I ran for, and won, the Cal South President position in hopes of invoking change within our State Association. However, and as you have already heard, effective Friday, February 12th, I resigned from the Cal South Presidency.
I have been very boisterous for many years about Cal South’s ineptness, lack of respect and disregard for our League and Club’s needs. We have talked many times over the years about teaming up with the other gaming Leagues and leave Cal South. Well for me, enough is enough.
This notification is the next step on my journey.
I am resigning from my position as the Executive Director of Presidio Soccer, effective immediately, and I will be joining the Southern California Developmental Soccer League (SCDSL) as the Executive Director of SCDSL – San Diego. This opportunity presented itself very recently and I believe that what the SCDSL is offering, through its transition out of Cal South and into US Club Soccer, will provide an abundance of possibilities and opportunities to all members that are part of the SCDSL, including the member clubs in San Diego.
Their new platform that includes State Cup, a CA State Championship, regionalized PDP, expanded coaching education, college showcases, the Discovery NPL, and a self-contained San Diego gaming schedule, that will rejuvenate youth soccer in Southern California.
I am excited about this new adventure and I would not be doing this if I did not whole-heartedly believe that this is what is best for the clubs in San Diego. Joining this movement to US Club and the SCDSL, will benefit everyone that is a part of it and I truly believe that the San Diego market deserves better and will thrive and prosper from it.
It has been a wonderful journey working with all of you and it is my sincere hope that we can continue to work together on this new adventure.
Sincerely,
Bob Turner


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2021)

Soccer said:


> Dear Presidio Board Members:
> This is one of the most difficult decisions I have ever made, but I am comforted as I look to the future and what it brings, as I believe this is truly the right thing at this time.
> Presidio has been my home for over 25 years. You all have not only been coworkers, but my friends, and I have loved every minute (well most every minute) of being a part of this organization. The member clubs of Presidio have always been my #1 priority in all decisions I have made. It has always been about what is best for the clubs, the players, and the families here in San Diego.
> You all know how passionate I am about youth soccer in our community. To the extent that I ran for, and won, the Cal South President position in hopes of invoking change within our State Association. However, and as you have already heard, effective Friday, February 12th, I resigned from the Cal South Presidency.
> ...


Wow.

I wonder who Presidio and Cal South will find to replace him.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 16, 2021)

Soccer said:


> Dear Presidio Board Members:
> This is one of the most difficult decisions I have ever made, but I am comforted as I look to the future and what it brings, as I believe this is truly the right thing at this time.
> Presidio has been my home for over 25 years. You all have not only been coworkers, but my friends, and I have loved every minute (well most every minute) of being a part of this organization. The member clubs of Presidio have always been my #1 priority in all decisions I have made. It has always been about what is best for the clubs, the players, and the families here in San Diego.
> You all know how passionate I am about youth soccer in our community. To the extent that I ran for, and won, the Cal South President position in hopes of invoking change within our State Association. However, and as you have already heard, effective Friday, February 12th, I resigned from the Cal South Presidency.
> ...


If you can't beat them join them.

So does this mean that Cal South and Presidio are pretty much going to be regulated to second fiddle as USclub continues to take over like what they have done  in  NorCal.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 16, 2021)

espola said:


> Wow.
> 
> I wonder who Presidio and Cal South will find to replace him.


Roadkill or


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2021)

espola said:


> Wow.
> 
> I wonder who Presidio and Cal South will find to replace him.











						BOB TURNER LEAVES CAL SOUTH • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com


----------



## Soccer (Feb 16, 2021)

Stinks of desperation:


To Presidio League Clubs:

Today’s announcement that Bob Turner has resigned from Cal South and Presidio to now take up the position of running the “SCDSL -San Diego” is clearly a move by the SCDSL to control both the local clubs, and the tournament business, while getting paid to do it.

We believe a decision by the Presidio league clubs to move to SCDSL, would spell the end of the local community-based club, and usher in the franchise/affiliate club model as the only sustainable option.

In the last dozen years with the emergence of US Club, there has been continual disruption in the marketplace with new Leagues springing up almost every year. The result has been more travel and higher costs for the parents, and a stress on the demand for quality referees and fields.

The recent announcement that SCDSL will be moving to US Club Soccer has further exacerbated this disruption.

At a recent Presidio Zoom Meeting I stressed that it would be imperative that the San Diego clubs stick together and resist a further fragmentation of the market.

Coast Soccer League has provided a consistent platform for all its clubs to thrive over many decades and has done so in a fair and equitable manner, treating each club with the same courtesy and respect regardless of the label the club played under.

Should the Presidio League clubs determine that their future success will be best served by staying independent and not following Bob, CSL will support each club in every way possible, and partner with them to create a plan that supports the long-term success of the club and youth soccer in San Diego.

We take pride in delivering the best experience for all our members for 2021 and would welcome the opportunity to support the Presidio clubs in 2021 and beyond.

Bernard Towers
CSL President on behalf of the CSL Board.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 16, 2021)

Same clowns, different circus(es).


----------



## watfly (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm lost.  How is Coast affiliated with Presidio, other than CalSouth seems to be their governing body?


----------



## watfly (Feb 16, 2021)

watfly said:


> I'm lost.  How is Coast affiliated with Presidio, other than CalSouth seems to be their governing body?


Rereading it it sounds like an enemy of my enemy is a friend type situation?  SCDSL impacted CSL in LA, OC, IE, and CSL is basically telling Presidio teams don't let what happened to us, happen to you.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 16, 2021)

watfly said:


> I'm lost.  How is Coast affiliated with Presidio, other than CalSouth seems to be their governing body?


Market share..  if Presido also moves to USclub Cal South has only CSL and dwindling numbers.

CSL is attempting to prevent the ship from taking on more water and sinking because CS captains forgot to navigate correctly, become greedy, and didn't pay enough attention to members who have or will be fleeing in droves.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2021)

watfly said:


> I'm lost.  How is Coast affiliated with Presidio, other than CalSouth seems to be their governing body?


USSF
...V...
USYSA
...V...
Cal South
...V...
Presidio and CSL (and formerly SCDSL)

In parallel with USYSA are US Club Soccer, AYSO, and USL Super Y all conducting their own youth programs under USSF license.

There may be other ways through this maze, keep in mind.


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

espola said:


> USSF
> ...V...
> USYSA
> ...V...
> ...


I know you know your stuff Espola.  You ahve more knowledge then any of us combined.  Stay on soccer topic and teach us all what the heck is going in socal now with all these wars with the adults.  Where are the woman?  My best advice for the future is have more woman leading the girls.


----------



## soccersc (Feb 16, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Market share..  if Presido also moves to USclub Cal South has only CSL and dwindling numbers.
> 
> CSL is attempting to prevent the ship from taking on more water and sinking because CS captains forgot to navigate correctly, become greedy, and didn't pay enough attention to members who have or will be fleeing in droves.


I wish it could be just CSL like the old days...not a bunch of leagues creating parity everywhere...there was promotion and relegation and you actually had to do well to move up, Premier teams were actually legit and got there because they deserved it, not because they are a part of a big club that controls the landscape of youth soccer today. Then ODP actually meant something, too bad. New is definitely not always better


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2021)

soccersc said:


> I wish it could be just CSL like the old days...not a bunch of leagues creating parity everywhere...there was promotion and relegation and you actually had to do well to move up, Premier teams were actually legit and got there because they deserved it, not because they are a part of a big club that controls the landscape of youth soccer today. Then ODP actually meant something, too bad. New is definitely not always better


I heard about those days where it was only a few top teams and no one traveled until college and maybe a natty run.  The last four years, if you showed any need for financial help so kid can fly to FL and all the other places in one year, you got looked at like, "What's wrong with you."  Pay up or stay home and no play for you unless you pay.  How much, honestly was it to play soccer back in those day?  I also heard it wasnt 24/7, 365.  Kids played other sports and had other hobbies,  I love hearing about what it used to be like.


----------



## Fact (Feb 16, 2021)

Turner is an opportunist and sell out.  He would never have been voted into CalSouth when it was strong and he never really cared about the clubs in Presidio, especially the little neighborhood clubs.  Now he is going to help in their demise. I see the large clubs taking over and deciding which clubs get into the league. AYSO Matrix and United teams will be the first ones crushed and these kiddos are the ones least likely to be able to afford the big clubs and travel the longer distances for practice.


----------



## dreamz (Feb 17, 2021)

Fact said:


> Turner is an opportunist and sell out.  He would never have been voted into CalSouth when it was strong and he never really cared about the clubs in Presidio, especially the little neighborhood clubs.  Now he is going to help in their demise. I see the large clubs taking over and deciding which clubs get into the league. AYSO Matrix and United teams will be the first ones crushed and these kiddos are the ones least likely to be able to afford the big clubs and travel the longer distances for practice.


I'm not sure why everyone is so worried about big clubs? Technically AYSO United is a huge club as AYSO is a national organization. There are still plenty of community based clubs all across the country. They still matter and will continue to matter. Club size just gives people options. Whatever experience they are looking for, there are options.

Pepsi is a name brand product and is a little on the expensive side. But Stater Bros also has a generic, cheaper brand of soda. Buy what you want based on your taste and what you can afford. No one is forcing you to buy one brand over the other.

Competition in any market it good for the consumer. Community based clubs will always have a base and local support which is great for the families that want to practice at the local park or school and aren't looking for a national experience. For those that want the bigger experience then a larger club that provides that experience is an option for them. People shouldn't be pigeonholed into just one option. This is why electric bills are so high in CA. One option. No choice in electric companies. Pay what we charge or your power is turned off. Youth soccer isn't that way. Choose what type of club experience you are looking for and commit to it.

Next, lets looks at club expansion and your theory that the smaller ones will be crushed and let's use the model of a few of the larger clubs, Surf, Legends, Pateadores. They expand in to areas by merging with smaller clubs because the smaller clubs want this. Not because they are forced to. The smaller club isn't crushed. The players aren't traveling longer distances for practice. They are still playing and practicing in their local area but wearing a different uniform. If fees go up then that's because the smaller club that became part of the larger club agreed to it. Most likely they are getting more for their fees by being a part of something bigger. But the clubs don't go away. They probably still have the same staff, same coaches, same leadership and again, they still practice and play at the same fields. 

Every parent wants an experience that is best for their player and they want to get the most for their money. There are plenty of options for every level of play and every type of player. Just choose the one that is right for your player and your family.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

dreamz said:


> I'm not sure why everyone is so worried about big clubs? Technically AYSO United is a huge club as AYSO is a national organization. There are still plenty of community based clubs all across the country. They still matter and will continue to matter. Club size just gives people options. Whatever experience they are looking for, there are options.
> 
> Pepsi is a name brand product and is a little on the expensive side. But Stater Bros also has a generic, cheaper brand of soda. Buy what you want based on your taste and what you can afford. No one is forcing you to buy one brand over the other.
> 
> ...


The trouble comes when big clubs use their power to rewrite the rules in their favor.

Little club finally has a chance to win the division.  But, when they play the second team from the big club, there are four guest players from the first team.  And four bored-looking kids on the bench.   Down 4-3, second place.  

You can appeal if you like.  But the big clubs control the board, so it’s not going anywhere.  

With stunts like that, don’t be surprised people hate the big clubs.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2021)

soccersc said:


> I wish it could be just CSL like the old days...not a bunch of leagues creating parity everywhere...there was promotion and relegation and you actually had to do well to move up, Premier teams were actually legit and got there because they deserved it, not because they are a part of a big club that controls the landscape of youth soccer today. Then ODP actually meant something, too bad. New is definitely not always better


We have promotion and relegation now.
A local, community based team at u9 has some strong players.  They have a good season.  The ECNL club in town comes out and "promotes" themselves to the 2 best players on the team.  The other 9 players are now "relegated" to trying to recruit a few new players to fill those spots. Either from a team that they beat last year in their league or from the "b" team within their same club.

Those 9 decent kids would probably thrive playing with those 2 players who got "the call up" now have an average season.  The parents can't figure out why they arent winning every game by 3 goals this year.  They see the ECNL club that now has those 2 players is doing well.  They hear that ECNL is the best place to be.  They hear about that club having an ECNL Regional League and a Flight 1 team, so they go to a "Player Identification" camp to check things out.  The big club offers their kid a "Spot" but doesn't say which team.  Just "pay your deposit and we'll let you know someday soon."

Lots of people talk about youth sports as promoting "team work" and "work hard values."  The current landscape is more about managing change every year and how to deal with something new every 9 months.


----------



## watfly (Feb 17, 2021)

dreamz said:


> I'm not sure why everyone is so worried about big clubs? Technically AYSO United is a huge club as AYSO is a national organization. There are still plenty of community based clubs all across the country. They still matter and will continue to matter. Club size just gives people options. Whatever experience they are looking for, there are options.
> 
> Pepsi is a name brand product and is a little on the expensive side. But Stater Bros also has a generic, cheaper brand of soda. Buy what you want based on your taste and what you can afford. No one is forcing you to buy one brand over the other.
> 
> ...


Philosophically I don't disagree with you; however, I believe were at the point of oversaturation of choices in the market.  Most of the leagues and clubs are just the same product with different branding.  It has a Pepsi label, but its just State Bros Cola.


----------



## dreamz (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The trouble comes when big clubs use their power to rewrite the rules in their favor.
> 
> Little club finally has a chance to win the division.  But, when they play the second team from the big club, there are four guest players from the first team.  And four bored-looking kids on the bench.   Down 4-3, second place.
> 
> ...


Respectfully, I'd have to argue with you on this. If you go to the standings page on the SCDSL website for 2019 results, you will see a lot of smaller clubs in first place and just because you see the name Legends or Pateadores or Surf after the team name in some cases, they are still communicty based satellite groups with their own player pools. They just wear the same uniform.
I'm not sure this POV bares any weight based on what I'm seeing http://scdslsoccer.com/standings/2019-fall-standings


----------



## dreamz (Feb 17, 2021)

watfly said:


> Philosophically I don't disagree with you; however, I believe were at the point of oversaturation of choices in the market.  Most of the leagues and clubs are just the same product with different branding.  It has a Pepsi label, but its just State Bros Cola.


I get what you are saying. I too believe there is oversaturation in the market and I could go on for days about why and what needs to be done but it won't change anything so we just have to make the best choice we can for our players and be as educated as possible on those choices.


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

timbuck said:


> We have promotion and relegation now.
> A local, community based team at u9 has some strong players.  They have a good season.  The ECNL club in town comes out and "promotes" themselves to the 2 best players on the team.  The other 9 players are now "relegated" to trying to recruit a few new players to fill those spots. Either from a team that they beat last year in their league or from the "b" team within their same club.
> 
> Those 9 decent kids would probably thrive playing with those 2 players who got "the call up" now have an average season.  The parents can't figure out why they arent winning every game by 3 goals this year.  They see the ECNL club that now has those 2 players is doing well.  They hear that ECNL is the best place to be.  They hear about that club having an ECNL Regional League and a Flight 1 team, so they go to a "Player Identification" camp to check things out.  The big club offers their kid a "Spot" but doesn't say which team.  Just "pay your deposit and we'll let you know someday soon."
> ...


How the hell did you read my mind bro?  That's my dd story in a nutshell.  Two dudes scouting her from top club for a season because my goat scored a lot of goals at second tier club.  I got the call and she got the call up by the great one and off she went to da Blues.  The smaller club was not so small though and had just lost AS as well to the Blues.  Again, dumb dumb dad and moron, idiot, stupid father got caught in the tug of toxic shit that made me puke all the time.  I just coulndt keep my big mouth shut.  I sure hope it gets better coach.  Stay local and somehow keep those two kids from leaving.  I'm here to give any feedback I can to help the smaller club keep the two from leaving.  One thing I would propose is to offer them full rides, just like the big clubs do.  Have the local board do a one time cash call each year and put the loot in the vault for safe keeping.  If you see the top clubs Doc sitting on the sidelines taking notes, go to the goats parents and get the deal done.  Dont wait until the goat leaves and wins state cup and then make big offer.....lol!!!  Kicker knows the story all to well.....lol!!!  All kidding aside, stay local and play local


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 17, 2021)

crush said:


> How the hell did you read my mind bro?  That's my dd story in a nutshell.  Two dudes scouting her from top club for a season because my goat scored a lot of goals at second tier club.  I got the call and she got the call up by the great one and off she went to da Blues.  The smaller club was not so small though and had just lost AS as well to the Blues.  Again, dumb dumb dad and moron, idiot, stupid father got caught in the tug of toxic shit that made me puke all the time.  I just coulndt keep my big mouth shut.  I sure hope it gets better coach.  Stay local and somehow keep those two kids from leaving.  I'm here to give any feedback I can to help the smaller club keep the two from leaving.  One thing I would propose is to offer them full rides, just like the big clubs do.  Have the local board do a one time cash call each year and put the loot in the vault for safe keeping.  If you see the top clubs Doc sitting on the sidelines taking notes, go to the goats parents and get the deal done.  Dont wait until the goat leaves and wins state cup and then make big offer.....lol!!!  Kicker knows the story all to well.....lol!!!  All kidding aside, stay local and play local


Best players need to be with best players. Don't stay so little Susie can win because your goat did all the work. There is no future for goats who stay with mediocre teams.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

dreamz said:


> Respectfully, I'd have to argue with you on this. If you go to the standings page on the SCDSL website for 2019 results, you will see a lot of smaller clubs in first place and just because you see the name Legends or Pateadores or Surf after the team name in some cases, they are still communicty based satellite groups with their own player pools. They just wear the same uniform.
> I'm not sure this POV bares any weight based on what I'm seeing http://scdslsoccer.com/standings/2019-fall-standings


The scenario I gave was from NorCal.  My kid was one of the ringers.  Parents on the other team were pissed, and I don’t blame them.  There was no way the 2nd team could have won that game on their own.  Bad decision on my part.  I thought they were short people, but it was something else..  We did not guest down after that.   

I don’t know if the big clubs down there use guest players to prop up a weak team, but it would surprise me if they didn’t.


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Best players need to be with best players. Don't stay so little Susie can win because your goat did all the work. There is no future for goats who stay with mediocre teams.


I'm 50/50 on that.  Yes and no, does that make any sense to you Eagle or do you think I'm on drugs?  I do think if your a super goat and pro type player, then you need to go where the pros are.  What age are you thinking the goat should go to be with the other top goats?  Be honest with me?  Boys first and then the what age for the girls?  I know you to be a wise man so level with me before I leave to have tea with my best friend who holds me at night and tells me everything will be just find.


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The scenario I gave was from NorCal.  My kid was one of the ringers.  Parents on the other team were pissed, and I don’t blame them.  There was no way the 2nd team could have won that game on their own.  Bad decision on my part.  I thought they were short people, but it was something else..  We did not guest down after that.
> 
> I don’t know if the big clubs down there use guest players to prop up a weak team, but it would surprise me if they didn’t.


I've been there.  One time back when me goat was 9, I took her over to United club for a looksy.  I needed a change because one of the dads on the team who tried to coach the kids from the sideline wanted to kick my ass.  So I take her and after 30 minutes parents were coming up to me in ahhhhh.  The coach leveled with me and said their is no way she would be allowed to play on the team, let alone the league.  He said the parents on the opposing teams would be super pissed off at me for even thinking about the idea of my dd playing.  So we left and went somewhere else.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 17, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Best players need to be with best players. Don't stay so little Susie can win because your goat did all the work. There is no future for goats who stay with mediocre teams.


Agree to a point.  There are a lot of kids who stay local, play for teams with “mediocre” results but have phenomenal coaches who are developing those teams and “goats” at the expense of results and those players go on to do great things.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 17, 2021)

crush said:


> I'm 50/50 on that.  Yes and no, does that make any sense to you Eagle or do you think I'm on drugs?  I do think if your a super goat and pro type player, then you need to go where the pros are.  What age are you thinking the goat should go to be with the other top goats?  Be honest with me?  Boys first and then the what age for the girls?  I know you to be a wise man so level with me before I leave to have tea with my best friend who holds me at night and tells me everything will be just find.


As soon as you know your goat is better than anyone on a team. Same for boys and girls.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Agree to a point.  There are a lot of kids who stay local, play for teams with “mediocre” results but have phenomenal coaches who are developing those teams and “goats” at the expense of results and those players go on to do great things.


Yes, you are correct it is happening and often, but it shouldn't. The players you see currently breaking away like Pulisic or recently Hoppe would not be where they at if they would stay on a mediocre team.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 17, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Yes, you are correct it is happening and often, but it shouldn't. The players you see currently breaking away like Pulisic or recently Hoppe would not be where they at if they would stay on a mediocre team.


Agreed....there is a nexus where a player outgrows the environment they are in.


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> As soon as you know your goat is better than anyone on a team. Same for boys and girls.


Kicker disagrees bro.  I need someone else then myself to chime in here.  This was where The Decision was made.  46, the TM thinks I made the decision.  She was 10 when the great Tad called.  Kicker makes a point to so I want to hear both sides.  Scene 2, Chapter 2:  Sometime in 2013.  She is scoring and killing it.  Her second tier club was actually beating the big boys sometimes and it was on.  I hated the Blues and Surf at the time.  meaning, we just wanted to beat them.  I heard it all about the big clubs.  I keep going back and forth in my brain.  The kicker for me thinking that it was right was because she would have stayed on Tad's team until next year.  That was the plan and I will always wonder, "what if."


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 17, 2021)

Soccer said:


> Dear Presidio Board Members:
> This is one of the most difficult decisions I have ever made, but I am comforted as I look to the future and what it brings, as I believe this is truly the right thing at this time.
> Presidio has been my home for over 25 years. You all have not only been coworkers, but my friends, and I have loved every minute (well most every minute) of being a part of this organization. The member clubs of Presidio have always been my #1 priority in all decisions I have made. It has always been about what is best for the clubs, the players, and the families here in San Diego.
> You all know how passionate I am about youth soccer in our community. To the extent that I ran for, and won, the Cal South President position in hopes of invoking change within our State Association. However, and as you have already heard, effective Friday, February 12th, I resigned from the Cal South Presidency.
> ...


So is SCDSL going to form a competing league to Presidio in San Diego? Or is it trying to get Presidio to leave Cal South and join forces with SCDSL?


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The scenario I gave was from NorCal.  My kid was one of the ringers.  Parents on the other team were pissed, and I don’t blame them.  There was no way the 2nd team could have won that game on their own.  Bad decision on my part.  I thought they were short people, but it was something else..  We did not guest down after that.
> 
> I don’t know if the big clubs down there use guest players to prop up a weak team, but it would surprise me if they didn’t.


In league play not so much, but in weekend tournaments quite often.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 17, 2021)

crush said:


> Kicker disagrees bro.  I need someone else then myself to chime in here.  This was where The Decision was made.  46, the TM thinks I made the decision.  She was 10 when the great Tad called.  Kicker makes a point to so I want to hear both sides.  Scene 2, Chapter 2:  Sometime in 2013.  She is scoring and killing it.  Her second tier club was actually beating the big boys sometimes and it was on.  I hated the Blues and Surf at the time.  meaning, we just wanted to beat them.  I heard it all about the big clubs.  I keep going back and forth in my brain.  The kicker for me thinking that it was right was because she would have stayed on Tad's team until next year.  That was the plan and I will always wonder, "what if."


There is nothing to agree or disagree on. If your goat is not challenged on a daily basis, she will not be a goat.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2021)

carla hinkle said:


> So is SCDSL going to form a competing league to Presidio in San Diego? Or is it trying to get Presidio to leave Cal South and join forces with SCDSL?


There are already a handful of San Diego clubs associated with SCDSL. There are also SCDSL teams in the Temecula/Murrietta area, which was the northern frontier of Presidio a few years back.


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> There is nothing to agree or disagree on. If your goat is not challenged on a daily basis, she will not be a goat.


Wow, that is hard to here.  You know what, you just might be right.  Is it possible for Temecula to have a competitive team if all the Goats stayed local and all agreed to ball on a goat only team?  Let's say one club and one coach has tryouts ((or tells some by watching them play their on the team no mater what)) and only carries 17 with 2 GK.  Is it possible or do the goats leave and drive over Ortega Hwy or up to Silverlakes or down to Del Mar where the big clubs are.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## dad4 (Feb 17, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> There is nothing to agree or disagree on. If your goat is not challenged on a daily basis, she will not be a goat.


Agree 80%.

The catch is most teams have more than one player who is clearly the best, if you ask parents.

No need to seek out a new challenge if mom and dad are the only one who see a goat.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 17, 2021)

crush said:


> Wow, that is hard to here.  You know what, you just might be right.  Is it possible for Temecula to have a competitive team if all the Goats stayed local and all agreed to ball on a goat only team?  Let's say one club and one coach has tryouts ((or tells some by watching them play their on the team no mater what)) and only carries 17 with 2 GK.  Is it possible or do the goats leave and drive over Ortega Hwy or up to Silverlakes or down to Del Mar where the big clubs are.  Thanks for sharing


Actually it has nothing to do with club or a coach. If goats stay together it doesn't matter. You most likely heard of Breakaway team or Shamrocks from MV?


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

dad4 said:


> *No need to seek out a new challenge if mom and dad are the only one who see a goat.*


The problem with that their always the ones left on the local team and become TM.....lol!!!!


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Actually it has nothing to do with club or a coach. If goats stay together it doesn't matter. You most likely heard of Breakaway team or Shamrocks from MV?


Breakaway was #1 I heard.  I think I messed up after the age change.  I should have stayed and had her play up with the first GDA season that had playoffs.  My goat developed baby goats who matured all the while my goat didnt have to try as hard because so many were baby 04s and baby 05s.  We got played by that liar down south.  I think he and I need to chat.  It's all comin back. it's all coming back to me now.  A total trip I got played like that.  I totally see it now.

Music helps the soul heal!!!


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

Eagle, thank you for helping me see the errors of my ways.  I told my goat I should have intervene with her second decision ((46, it was still her call)) and had her stay.  I took the bait and switch big time.  Me and that Doc need to chat.  I have so many questions still not answered.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 17, 2021)

crush said:


> Eagle, thank you for helping me see the errors of my ways.  I told my goat I should have intervene with her second decision ((46, it was still her call)) and had her stay.  I took the bait and switch big time.  Me and that Doc need to chat.  I have so many questions still not answered.


don't look back bro, look forward


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> don't look back bro, look forward


Thank you again.  My wife keeps saying that to me.  I know 46 says I have HPD and maybe I do.  What is it for someone who keeps kicking himself over and over for listening to that punk?  I tried forgiving and I do, but I dont forget and that's the hard part.  I see others getting all they want at the buffet and I see myself outside looking in and hoping one of the cool dads will throw a steak in the trash so I can enjoy what it's like to eat like a king.  Satire aside, you sir have helped me.


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 17, 2021)

espola said:


> There are already a handful of San Diego clubs associated with SCDSL. There are also SCDSL teams in the Temecula/Murrietta area, which was the northern frontier of Presidio a few years back.


So if you had to guess, would SCDSL strategy be trying to get San Diego teams to leave Presidio on a club-by-club basis? Gradually building up the number of San Diego teams in SCDSL, so maybe there aren't enough for a purely San Diego SCDSL league right away but they add more teams over the next few years. Or is SCDSL making a play to get the whole Presidio to leave Cal South together in the near future?


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2021)

carla hinkle said:


> So if you had to guess, would SCDSL strategy be trying to get San Diego teams to leave Presidio on a club-by-club basis? Gradually building up the number of San Diego teams in SCDSL, so maybe there aren't enough for a purely San Diego SCDSL league right away but they add more teams over the next few years. Or is SCDSL making a play to get the whole Presidio to leave Cal South together in the near future?


My experience with the clubs in Presidio is that they have been generally satisfied with the way things have been run over the years  There have been some issues (things like the 2005 website disaster) but club leaders could see that the BOD was working hard to correct things.  Every monthly meeting is open to representatives of all clubs, and each club has a single vote - which tends to snub the economic power of the bigger clubs.  

I don't know how SCDSL is run. Is it anything like that?


----------



## watfly (Feb 17, 2021)

carla hinkle said:


> So if you had to guess, would SCDSL strategy be trying to get San Diego teams to leave Presidio on a club-by-club basis? Gradually building up the number of San Diego teams in SCDSL, so maybe there aren't enough for a purely San Diego SCDSL league right away but they add more teams over the next few years. Or is SCDSL making a play to get the whole Presidio to leave Cal South together in the near future?


I believe it would be the former on a club by club basis.

My son has played in both but its been a number of years.  I felt Presidio/SDDA was better organized, although I know those that are currently frustrated by its archaic system of paper rosters that had to be returned by mail and the phoning in of scores.

SCDSL seemed very disorganized to me.  We were lucky get one functioning ref at games.  Sometimes they forget to schedule refs and we never had 3 refs unless the game was in SD.  Game times were changed at the last minute etc.  Fields in OC were terrible (pre Great Park).  Now some of this may have been a function of the Clubs but we didn't have similar problems in SDDA.


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 17, 2021)

watfly said:


> I believe it would be the former on a club by club basis.
> 
> My son has played in both but its been a number of years.  I felt Presidio/SDDA was better organized, although I know those that are currently frustrated by its archaic system of paper rosters that had to be returned by mail and the phoning in of scores.
> 
> SCDSL seemed very disorganized to me.  We were lucky get one functioning ref at games.  Sometimes they forget to schedule refs and we never had 3 refs unless the game was in SD.  Game times were changed at the last minute etc.  Fields in OC were terrible (pre Great Park).  Now some of this may have been a function of the Clubs but we didn't have similar problems in SDDA.


My kids are on the younger side but we have played in Presidio for a number of years, and I have been a team parent manager in the past (thus responsible for game report, rosters, paying refs, etc). We never had a game where a ref failed to show, never had a problem getting fields, schedule didn't change last minute. What would be the incentive for a club to leave Presidio for SCDSL? I guess at least at first, the SD teams would have to go to OC to play -- Surf did that by choice a few years ago and it wasn't too popular at the younger ages (lots and lots of driving for ULittle games). Is it more about leaving Cal South??


----------



## Soccer (Feb 17, 2021)

SCDSL will have a San Diego division.  How many leave from Presidio remains to be seen, but my money is it will be substantial.  Bob will run the SCDSL San Diego Region.


----------



## Swoosh (Feb 17, 2021)

Cal South is a dinosaur organization, a thing of the past.  ODP, pro plus, etc. is no longer relevant and hasn't been relevant for years.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 17, 2021)

Swoosh said:


> Cal South is a dinosaur organization, a thing of the past.  ODP, pro plus, etc. is no longer relevant and hasn't been relevant for years.


Your second statement is no  doubt accurate.


----------



## Nfarr67291 (Feb 18, 2021)

Soccer said:


> SCDSL will have a San Diego division.  How many leave from Presidio remains to be seen, but my money is it will be substantial.  Bob will run the SCDSL San Diego Region.


Message from Bob Turner:

"...This opportunity presented itself very recently and I believe that what the SCDSL is offering, through its transition out of Cal South and into US Club Soccer, will provide an abundance of possibilities and opportunities to all members that are part of the SCDSL, including the member clubs in San Diego.

Their new platform that includes State Cup, a CA State Championship, regionalized PDP, expanded coaching education, college showcases, the Discovery NPL, and a self-contained San Diego gaming schedule, that will rejuvenate youth soccer in Southern California.

I am excited about this new adventure and I would not be doing this if I did not whole-heartedly believe that this is what is best for the clubs in San Diego. Joining this movement to US Club and the SCDSL, will benefit everyone that is a part of it and I truly believe that the San Diego market deserves better and will thrive and prosper from it."


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 18, 2021)

Soccer said:


> SCDSL will have a San Diego division.  How many leave from Presidio remains to be seen, but my money is it will be substantial.  Bob will run the SCDSL San Diego Region.



Consolidation into one league is finally happening.  Fullerton rangers fc is moving to scdsl.   My kid’s  team can now drive 3 miles away for an away game and not 50 miles from North OC to Temecula.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 18, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Consolidation into one league is finally happening.  Fullerton rangers fc is moving to scdsl.   My kid’s  team can now drive 3 miles away for an away game and not 50 miles from North OC to Temecula.


Rumor has it that AC Brea, Boca OC, Breakers Oceanside, and Golden State FC all will be leaving CSL & CAL South for USclub leagues,  DSL,  NPL's.

Not sure on the boys side who is still going to be playing CSL/ Cal South next season or how it will all shake out but it's going to be different.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 18, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Rumor has it that AC Brea, Boca OC, Breakers Oceanside, and Golden State FC all will be leaving CSL & CAL South for USclub leagues,  DSL,  NPL's.
> 
> Not sure on the boys side who is still going to be playing CSL/ Cal South next season or how it will all shake out but it's going to be different.


This is normal - rats running off of sinking ship


----------



## Dargle (Feb 18, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Rumor has it that AC Brea, Boca OC, Breakers Oceanside, and Golden State FC all will be leaving CSL & CAL South for USclub leagues,  DSL,  NPL's.
> 
> Not sure on the boys side who is still going to be playing CSL/ Cal South next season or how it will all shake out but it's going to be different.


On the Boys side, the interesting thing is that the clubs that have probably supplied the most players to the LA Galaxy and LAFC academies in recent years, as well as a fair number of other clubs playing in the MLS Next league, would still be in CSL, making its Premier division pretty strong (and perhaps the second strongest division in boys socal in a couple of age groups, ahead of everyone but MLS Next).  The big one is TFA and some of its affiliates, and there are a few others like Riverside City FC, but there are a ton of smaller clubs like Laguna Academy, Paramount, Orange County United, Puma USA Kickers, that tend to just be vehicles for individual super teams coached by a parent who knows the kids from the neighborhoods - and these are neighborhoods that are full of kids who live and breathe soccer - and gets them out there.  These aren't clubs with big technical directors or directors of coaching who are trying to make a living doing this and therefore the attraction of SCDSL isn't as great.  They often just have a couple of teams at their kids' age groups that affiliate with a club to meet CSL requirements like Kickers does with Puma USA or many teams do with TFA's affiliates.

That could change.  AC Brea has had a younger team that was very strong and Boca OC has had some individual teams like this, but clubs like FC Golden State have long since hollowed out their core program with so many teams in ECNL, ECRL etc.  CSL will still have a lock on a lot of boys talent in central LA and other areas north and east at the moment, if for no other reason than geography.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 18, 2021)

Dargle said:


> On the Boys side, the interesting thing is that the clubs that have probably supplied the most players to the LA Galaxy and LAFC academies in recent years, as well as a fair number of other clubs playing in the MLS Next league, would still be in CSL, making its Premier division pretty strong (and perhaps the second strongest division in boys socal in a couple of age groups, ahead of everyone but MLS Next).  The big one is TFA and some of its affiliates, and there are a few others like Riverside City FC, but there are a ton of smaller clubs like Laguna Academy, Paramount, Orange County United, Puma USA Kickers, that tend to just be vehicles for individual super teams coached by a parent who knows the kids from the neighborhoods - and these are neighborhoods that are full of kids who live and breathe soccer - and gets them out there.  These aren't clubs with big technical directors or directors of coaching who are trying to make a living doing this and therefore the attraction of SCDSL isn't as great.  They often just have a couple of teams at their kids' age groups that affiliate with a club to meet CSL requirements like Kickers does with Puma USA or many teams do with TFA's affiliates.
> 
> That could change.  AC Brea has had a younger team that was very strong and Boca OC has had some individual teams like this, but clubs like FC Golden State have long since hollowed out their core program with so many teams in ECNL, ECRL etc.  CSL will still have a lock on a lot of boys talent in central LA and other areas north and east at the moment, if for no other reason than geography.


I dunno how that will all shake out but premier has turned into a shell of its former.

TFA already has two feet out.. Next and EA, third or affiliated teams in CSL.  Will they jump the shark?

Fringe circuits and clubs not going away they may grow also it's just if or who they choose to affiliate with or not?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

timbuck said:


> We have promotion and relegation now.
> A local, community based team at u9 has some strong players.  They have a good season.  The ECNL club in town comes out and "promotes" themselves to the 2 best players on the team.  The other 9 players are now "relegated" to trying to recruit a few new players to fill those spots. Either from a team that they beat last year in their league or from the "b" team within their same club.
> 
> Those 9 decent kids would probably thrive playing with those 2 players who got "the call up" now have an average season.  The parents can't figure out why they arent winning every game by 3 goals this year.  They see the ECNL club that now has those 2 players is doing well.  They hear that ECNL is the best place to be.  They hear about that club having an ECNL Regional League and a Flight 1 team, so they go to a "Player Identification" camp to check things out.  The big club offers their kid a "Spot" but doesn't say which team.  Just "pay your deposit and we'll let you know someday soon."
> ...


Besides, it sounds cooler to say "Player Identification Camp" VS "tryouts". Just changing the name makes it sound more elite.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 18, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Besides, it sounds cooler to say "Player Identification Camp" VS "tryouts". Just changing the name makes it sound more elite.


Best way to be identified -  Drive up in an expensive car.  Have tall parents.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Best way to be identified -  Drive up in an expensive car.  Have tall parents.


It happens.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2021)

Heavy use of the word "market" --









						SCDSL welcomes Bob Turner as Executive Director of SCDSL - San Diego
					

The Southern California Developmental Soccer League (SCDSL) is excited to welcome Bob Turner as the new Executive Director of the SCDSL – San Diego.   With nearly three decades of experience working in the Southern California youth soccer market, Turner has prioritized his member clubs above everyth




					www.usclubsoccer.org


----------

